# Projection Mapping Software For ipad with cueing?



## av432 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am wondering if anyone knows of any projection mapping software for ipad that has a cueing function?


----------



## Calc (Aug 1, 2019)

What do you mean "for iPad?" Qlab will do the mapping and you can trigger it from an iPad, if that's what you mean. You'll need a Mac too, though.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 1, 2019)

No. I also doubt that there will be one available unless someone does so as a personal project. There are a few that do basic mapping. One I found does have the ability to set up a playlist, so if you want to do something like a holiday display, it might work. If you are looking to do this for a performance, you will need to look at something more powerful, like Qlab and run it on a Mac.


----------



## av432 (Aug 1, 2019)

Okay thank you. I will try qlab out with triggering it from an ipad. The problem that I might run into though is I am running lighting off my macbook and it sometimes isn't happy when I have to apps open at one time but I will try. Thank you again for your help


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 2, 2019)

Keep your video files as simple as possible. That should help.


----------



## ggooch (Dec 5, 2019)

Video playback and lighting control make sense to separate. Each computer should be dedicated to just one task.

Geoff


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 16, 2019)

Yeah, video and projection mapping ON an iPad has inherent issues. On the other side, there are many ways to trigger commands for nearly any typical projection control software from your iPad ranging from QLab and Isodora. 
Im sure us as a community are happy to help you get to a workable solution.

I have to +1 myself to using QLab.


----------



## macsound (Dec 19, 2019)

How complicated is the lighting? Might think about doing lighting from the iPad with a hardwired ethernet connection and run video from the laptop. 
Lighting apps/software have far lower overhead and system demands than video.


----------

